# 25 May Flounder



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Mess from friday night on my new cleaning table. Rising tide.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice mess of flatties . Good job!!!


----------



## mcdanmancan (May 24, 2012)

Dang nice mess of flatties!!!!! I would love to have a night like that.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Nice mess oh fish.I just finished a nice slab of blackened flounder.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

*Good Night*

Waiting for the boat traffic to lay down from this weekend.Good night there.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Lots of good eating in that photo. :thumbsup:


----------



## L-bow (May 14, 2008)

Just started gigging again lately, did you get these around the river mouths?


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

WTG DFA Glad to see you postin. Hows them HPS workin for you?


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Flounder9.75 said:


> WTG DFA Glad to see you postin. Hows them HPS workin for you?


To be honest, they were a waste of money. They are no brighter than the hallogens I've been running for years and I don't care for the yellow tint or having to wait for them to fire-up. This last trip I just let them run between spots. Not really sure what a "lumen" is, but if the 150W HPS have 10,000 more than a 500W halogen I don't see it? All hype IMO.....I'll be going back to the halogens when these break.


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

I will have to say....Nice, Nice, Nice.. Job!


----------

